# Die ultimativen Griffe?



## Knacki1 (4. November 2006)

Moin

Ich hab ma ne Idee weil meine Griffe immer so schwitzig nass sind.

Griffband von Babolat (vom Tennis mit 289% Schweissaufsaugfähigkeit) um den Lenker wickeln... also beim Tennis hab ich mit dem Band immer extremen Grip und der Griff ist auch immer trocken und nicht klatschnass.

Untendrunter lass ich entweder die Griffe, den blanken Lenker oder mache ein spezielles weiches Untergriffband (auch vom Tennis) drunter.

Funktioniert das?! Beim RR wirds ja auch so gemacht.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. November 2006)

Die idee ist nciht neu aber wie oft wechselst du beim Tennis das Griffband und wie oft deine Griffe beim BMX? Wie lange spielst du pro Tag Tennis und wie lange fährst du Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (4. November 2006)

Hmm... also mir is klar dass man des Griffband öfters wechseln muss...( jeden Monat?!) aber der Vorteil beim Griffband ist, dass man es wenden kann und dadurch mit einem 3er Pack Band (5 euro) praktisch 6 Griffe hat... also 3 Paare.

Und fuer 5 Euro 3 paare Griffe die auch noch extrem Schweissabsorbierend sind is ma ... geil  

Ich werds einfach ma ausprobieren.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. November 2006)

Mach das und sag bescheid wie gut es funzt!


----------



## Knacki1 (4. November 2006)

Habs ma probiert... also:

+

Guter Grip
wenigst Schweiß
billig

- 

Irgendwie instabil weil die das Band nur 2 Mini Klebebändchen haben.
Sieht irgendwie beschissen aus

Allerdings hab ich diese untere Schicht nicht draufgemacht(damit es besser hält) weil des mit Klebeschicht war und ich mir den lenker nicht versauen will.


*Was andres... wenn ich ne Sattelstütze kürze soll ich die dann unten abfeilen oder so lassen? Oder is det egal?!*


----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2006)

habe lenkerband vom RR... bester griff ever... rutscht net wenns feucht wird, und selbst bei regen bleiben die griffe da wo sie hinsollen!

und wiegt nur 12g beide seiten, und ist soooo geil dünn(hasse dicke griffe)...


----------



## Bike Lane (4. November 2006)

hmm, habt ihr dann nicht extreme probleme mit den schwielen auf der handinnenfläche.

sattelstütze sollte nach dem abschneiden immer abgefeilt werden. besser wäre noch die kanten zu brechen mit einem speziellem kantenbrecher, aber oft sind die toleranzen beim bmx so groß, dass diese übertriebene feinarbeit nicht nötig ist. einfach außen abfeilen und gut ist.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> hmm, habt ihr dann nicht extreme probleme mit den schwielen auf der handinnenfläche.
> 
> sattelstütze sollte nach dem abschneiden immer abgefeilt werden. besser wäre noch die kanten zu brechen mit einem speziellem kantenbrecher, aber oft sind die toleranzen beim bmx so groß, dass diese übertriebene feinarbeit nicht nötig ist. einfach außen abfeilen und gut ist.




häää?


----------



## Bike Lane (4. November 2006)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!


----------



## pEju (4. November 2006)

ioN" data-source="post: 3154185"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> häää?


hab ich mich auch grad gefragt - 
zuviel getunken oder was....

ps:



Bike Lane schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!


stimmt...hier geht es nämlich mal überhaupt nicht um abgekantete sattelstützen.


----------



## Bike Lane (4. November 2006)

hmm, dabei ist das eigentlich fett geschrieben, aber es gibt anscheinend trotzdem welche die zu blöd sind das zu bemerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (4. November 2006)

hucha - jetzt hab ich nochmal ganz genau geschaut .
ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. dachte wohl das soll schon signatur sein,
und habs deshalb übersehen/überflogen. dann aber ein ganz großes SORRY .

...besser abfeilen. sonst machst du dir, wenn es deine sattelstütze scharfe kanten haben sollten dein sattelrohr von innen kaputt. ich mach das immer mit feile und fürn feinschliff noch mit schmirgelpapier.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. November 2006)

LOOOOOOL uuuups hab ich total überlesen...


sorry... big sorry...


----------



## Flatpro (5. November 2006)

dat mit dem griffband hat nix... hab 7 jahre tennis leistungsmäßig gespielt und deine handgelenke werden dich killen, das kann ich dir versprechen. halten tun se je nach griffband, das is einfach nur erfahrung und kommt auchdrauf an, wie mans denn anfasst etc pp


----------



## jimbim (5. November 2006)

kauf dir halt ordentliche griffe, die auch bei schweiss nich rutschen 
da wären dann die odyssey gedda2 ( rutschen kein bisschen) und die flybikes ruben , sind halt auch geil


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. November 2006)

jimbim schrieb:


> kauf dir halt ordentliche griffe, die auch bei schweiss nich rutschen
> da wären dann die odyssey gedda2 ( rutschen kein bisschen) und die flybikes ruben , sind halt auch geil



Die Gegga2 sind verdammt schnell auf.

Meine Erfahrung bei RR Griffband ist, dass sich das sehr schnell abgrabbelt und dann rutschig wird.


----------



## Knacki1 (5. November 2006)

Hab z.Z. die hier







Ich find die irgendwie beschissen... wenn man mal ne halbe Stunde fährt und die Hände bisschen feucht sind dann is das Gefühl wenn man die anfasst einfach nur... bahh  

Werd mir ma ein paar Ruben holen ... ma schauen ob die besser sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (5. November 2006)

die defcon hatte ich auch. also ohne handschuhe ist das der ultimative bikeflip griff. mit mit den ruben was griß und rutschi rutschi angeht super zufrieden. ab und zu mal die hände an der hose abwischen und weiter gehts. bei mir halten sie seit über 3 monaten wunderbar, nen kumpel hat sie in der hälfte der zeit runtergegrabscht. ist halt von hand zu hand unterschiedlich.
einziges problem meiner meinung nach ist, dass der flange und die enden bei stürzen recht stark "ausfransen". also ich sage top griff.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (5. November 2006)

Odi Longneck
ich kann damit auch gut fahren wenn die hände feucht sind


----------



## jimbim (5. November 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Odi Longneck
> ich kann damit auch gut fahren wenn die hände feucht sind



jo, die sind doch schon ziemlich geil, aber für mich zu dünn. dafür halten die ein leben lang!


----------



## King Jens one (5. November 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Odi Longneck
> ich kann damit auch gut fahren wenn die hände feucht sind



kann ich auch bestätigen.


----------



## Knacki1 (5. November 2006)

Ich mag keine Lamellen  

Fühlt sich auch so komisch an  

Son ganz hartes Gummi.... das wärs.


----------



## lostnos (5. November 2006)

wenn du echt so extreme probleme hast,wie wärs mit handschuhen?


----------



## Knacki1 (5. November 2006)

Noch Schlimmer !!!  

Ich hol mir die Ruben... die sind ziemlich fest.


----------



## Misanthrop (5. November 2006)

Die ultimaiven Griffen kommen von Terrible One und heißen Joe Rich Grips...
Fahre meine jetzt seit 6Monaten, nachdem die Slapshot innerhalb von 6 Wochen durch waren.
Gut für Schwitzehände nichts für Handschuhe. Aber kann auch daran liegen das meine Handschuhe zu groß sind und deshalb ich ständig vom Lenker rutsche


----------



## Bike Lane (5. November 2006)

also ich fahr die ruben griffe und das schon seit einer halben ewigkeit. kann die dinger nur empfehlen, weil die greifen sich auch gut mit verschwitzen händen an und die schwielen werden auch nicht so extrem. die besten griffe find ich sind allerdings noch immer die matt beringer von odyssey. die sehen sehr chic aus, weil sie nicht diese abstehenden kreise haben (wozu man die braucht, weiß ich bis heute noch nicht) und haben den perfekten grip. nur etwas dick sind sie, dafür halten sie aber auch sehr sehr sehr lange.


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. November 2006)

also ich rate immer von primo the wall ab. hab mir mit den dingern meine hände vor ca. nem jahr versaut. bis die hände geblutet haben... nun tun mir die schwielen von 3 std. intensiven fahren jedesmal ziemlich weh. und das mit odi longnecks, die für mich noch immer einfach die besten sind da se halt sehr weich sind. andere will ich gar nich so probieren da ich nich wieder bock hab mir die hände blutig zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (5. November 2006)

Die Primo the wall griffe find ich nicht so doll, die hatte ich ganze 4Wochen am Lenker bis sie komplett abgegriffen waren.


----------



## cryptic. (5. November 2006)

primo cortinez und ihr wisst was geht


----------



## Knacki1 (6. November 2006)

Ich muss grad nochmal vom Thema abkommen...







Kann man den eigentlich auch umdrehen? Also das die Schrauben oben sind?

Is ja eigentlich nix anders... nicht dass es da dann irgendwie zu Verkrüpelungen kommt.  

Also geht klar ?!

ach käs... hab grad bei parano gesehn dass die den sogar umgedreht fotografiert haben....


----------



## AerO (6. November 2006)

steht halt der schriftzug auffm kopf, aber an sich sollte das kein problem sein.
finds aber so wie abgebildet weitaus schicker. 
achja, frontloader my love.


----------



## King Jens one (6. November 2006)

cryptic. schrieb:


> primo cortinez und ihr wisst was geht



ich find die sind zu dick die Griffe. Es sei denn du hast gerne was dickes und hartes in der Hand dann ja


----------



## Son (6. November 2006)

Primo Logo z.B.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. November 2006)

Kann Aero nur zustimmen ich weiß nicht was manche an Toploadern finden.

Achso zu den Griffen meine Gedda 2 lösen sich schnell auf und ich war nicht der Erste und werde auch nicht der Letzte sein.

Revenge Pot sind zwar unglaublich geil anzusehen aber die Canabisaufdrucke sind extrem schnell abgegrabbelt.


----------



## AerO (6. November 2006)

wobei ich ehrlich gesagt den superstar, sowie den fit s3 sehr sehr ansehnlich finde. aber naja tut nichts zur sache. also wir ziehen fazit:
jeder hat ne andere hand und ne andere art griffe anzufassen bzw. abzunutzen. einzige möglichkeit: selber probieren.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. November 2006)

Man sollte aber generell unterscheiden zwischen Griffen die man mit Handschuhe gut fahren kann und welchen ohne. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Ich kann keine Lamellengriffe ohne Handschuhe fahren. Und meine Hand kann vom anderen Hobby wirklich einiges ab. (nein, nicht onanieren)

Ich hab zwar noch longnecks zu Hause wenn die Odyssey matsche sind, aber welche sind wirklich ohne Handschuhe zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (6. November 2006)

ich fahre die Primo Logo sowohl mit als auch ohne Handschuhe und finde die einfach geil
ansonsten siehe Aeros Fazit


----------



## Misanthrop (6. November 2006)

Wie gesagt Terrible One Joe Rich...
Die besten ever


----------



## AerO (6. November 2006)

fand ich auch bei schwitziger hand ohne handschuhe zu rutschig.
aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie die wtp dinger.


----------



## cryptic. (6. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> ich find die sind zu dick die Griffe. Es sei denn du hast gerne was dickes und hartes in der Hand dann ja



naja ich bins halt gewöhnt..erschreck mich immer so, wenn ich was dünnes in der hand habe  kenns halt nur dick^^

ne man im erst..müssen ein bissel eingefahren sein und dann sind die top


----------



## Knacki1 (7. November 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> fand ich auch bei schwitziger hand ohne handschuhe zu rutschig.
> aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie die wtp dinger.



Die komplette Konsistenz ändert sich bei den Defcons wenn da schweiß drankommt.


----------



## Janski (8. November 2006)

Hab die Defcons auch momentan, waren am Bike dran, die können echt nicht viel. Die werden bald ausgetauscht, gegen Griffe von The Shadow Conspiracy, die sind richtich geil, hab den Shadow Grip am anderen Bike, der fährt sich auch ohne Hanschuhe wunderbar. Werd mir wohl als nächstes ma den Fingerbanger Griff klarmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern. (10. November 2006)

> Primo Martinez: mit handschuhen top, ohne ziemlich rutschig.


----------



## enjoy (10. November 2006)

O.D.I longneck´s seit über 3jahre fahre ich die nun,hammer griff!
im mom. habe ich mal einen animal edwin draufgemacht,der fühlt sich nocn stück weicher an als O.D.I wird sich zeigen wie lange der hält!


----------



## lelebebbel (10. November 2006)

Rennrad Korklenkerband is super. Packung kostet 6 Euro, reicht für X mal wickeln, wechsel geht einfach ohne Spüli und alles, man kanns so lang machen wie man will, auch am Bremsgriff vorbei, man kann so dick wickeln wie man will, sehr angenehm zu greifen mit oder ohne Handschuhe, rutscht nicht, is leicht...


----------



## -cedric- (14. November 2006)

ich kann nur die animal edwin "flanschless" empfehlen sind verdammt weich nicht zu dick und der grip ohne handschuhe ist auch ok! abraten tu ich von den demolition waffle, die hatte ich genau einen tag drauf, da du erstens null grip hast, sind steinhart und dick wie ne currywurst!


----------



## Pulle666 (17. November 2006)

wollt ma eben fragen ob jemand erfahrung  den gary young griffen von odyssey???
EDIT: Wie is der grip ohne handschuhe und bei schweiß??


----------



## nobeleden (26. November 2006)

hab die animal edwin drauf sin so ziemlich die geilsten die ich hatte


----------



## fashizzel (26. November 2006)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> wollt ma eben fragen ob jemand erfahrung  den gary young griffen von odyssey???
> EDIT: Wie is der grip ohne handschuhe und bei schweiß??



fahr die griffe schon ziemlich lange, find sie sehr angenehm, dadurch dass sie in der mitte höher sind füllen sie die hand so bischen aus.
fahr immer ohne handschuhe und grip ist eigentlich sehr gut.
die lamellen sind aber bischen härter als z.b. bei den longnecks.


----------



## Knacki1 (26. November 2006)

Also ich hab mir jetz schon vor ca. 2 Wochen die Odis geholt... find sie echt super  

An die Lamellen hab ich mich auch schnell gewöhnt.


----------



## Pulle666 (26. November 2006)

@fashizzel:meine sind jetz auch da!
fahre auch ohne handschuhe und kann dir nur zustimmen


----------



## AVE (26. November 2006)

ich hasse die longnecks mein kumpel hatte die udn waren nach einem monat total weg!!!!!!!!!!! und genauso wenig mag ich die eastern I.D. grips. die hab ich und nach 1nem monat auch schon ziemlich weg!!!!!!
ich hol mir als nextes entweder die ruben griffen oder irgendwelche anderen
welche könnt ihr denn aus erfahrund her bieten die lange halten und nicht zuu hart sind????? listet mal BIDDE auf!!!
thx schonmal greez sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (26. November 2006)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> wollt ma eben fragen ob jemand erfahrung  den gary young griffen von odyssey???
> EDIT: Wie is der grip ohne handschuhe und bei schweiß??






meine sin nach net alzulanger zeit beide an der gleichen stelle gerissen... haben sich aber relativ angenehm gefahren.
fahr im moment von animal die edwin´s und find die ziemlich angenehm.


----------



## Knacki1 (27. November 2006)

AVE schrieb:


> ich hasse die longnecks mein kumpel hatte die udn waren nach einem monat total weg!!!!!!!!!!! und genauso wenig mag ich die eastern I.D. grips. die hab ich und nach 1nem monat auch schon ziemlich weg!!!!!!
> ich hol mir als nextes entweder die ruben griffen oder irgendwelche anderen
> welche könnt ihr denn aus erfahrund her bieten die lange halten und nicht zuu hart sind????? listet mal BIDDE auf!!!
> thx schonmal greez sven



 

Les mal die 2 Seiten vorher... da sind soo viele Griffe genannt.

Hol dir die Ruben und sei glücklich... hatn freund von mir - sind echt top.


----------



## AVE (5. Dezember 2006)

ja sorry!


----------



## King Jens one (5. Dezember 2006)

mit handschuhe sind die ODI Longneck griffe die besten mit schwitzigen Händen sind die Griffe ein bissl rutschig


----------



## derdani (6. Dezember 2006)

immernoch demolition team


----------



## Pesling (12. Dezember 2006)

Die Odi Longneck gehören definitiv zu den Favoriten.
Aber ich finde die Federal Slim Grips auch net schlecht...und 77g-80g sind dazu noch leicht für nen BMX-Griff mit Flansch.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Dezember 2006)

wobei man da sicher nicht aufs gewicht gucken sollte 
Man muss sich mit den Griffen wohlfühlen, das ist das wichtigste. Und das ist vom einen zum anderen unterschiedlich...
<= forever favourite: primo martinez


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Dezember 2006)

Freesoul schrieb:


> .
> <= forever favourite: primo martinez




find ich persönlich viel zu dick.




@pesling, sry dein gewichtsfetisch geht mir langsam echt auf die nerven, wer bei griffen aufs gewicht achtet kann gleich wie evil rennradlenkerband fahren


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Dezember 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> find ich persönlich viel zu dick.


Hab ich mir fast gedacht, viele finden die zu dick. Ich komm halt mit dünnen Griffen nicht so klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (12. Dezember 2006)

kleine zwischenfrage zu den griffen
ich hab gesehen das es bei paranogarage und auch beigsbmx

so OOH Ringe in 3 und 5mm stärke einzeln zu kaufen gibt






so sieht`s montiert aus










hat vielleicht jemand damit erfahrung und kann mir sagen ob die was taugen, ob du gut halten und so? vorteil ist halt bei denen das man sie schnell und leicht an und abmontieren kann, und wenn sich ein paar auflösen dann kann man sie einfach einzeln ersetzten. und lenkerendstopfen damit sie nicht rausfallen verwende ich sowieso..

wäre super wenn da jemand was dazu sagen könnte, THX

mfg matthias


----------



## kanguru91 (12. Dezember 2006)

hart, sehr hart, eig. für flatland gedacht. Stell dir einfach diese Dichtungsringe ausm Baumarkt an deinem Lenker vor.


----------



## mountainlion (13. Dezember 2006)

mmmmh
hart und für flatland, ja das hab ich vermutet...
gibts die nicht auch in verschiedenen farben und härtegraden?

aber im prinzip macht es nichts wenn es hart ist, ich hatte mir die überlegt eventuell an einem zukünftigen snowscoot zu verbauen, da wäre es dann ideal weil ich da keine bremse hab und den ganzen lenker gut greifen kann...

thx hat mir weitergeholfen


----------



## Master_P (8. Februar 2007)

jo würd ich auch ma gern wissen was ich für welche nehmen soll.Bin immoment am überlegen ob primo brian foster oder flybikes ruben?
hat einer erfahrungen mit den blkmrkt sagt die brian foster seien gut un halten lange.Jetz will ich nur wissen was mit den ruben is weil die sehn fine aus und wenn die auch lange halten und nich rutschen dann nehm ich eher die sind eh länger(155mm)

danke schonma im voraus


----------



## mountainlion (8. Februar 2007)

hast mal ein bild von beiden?


----------



## Mr.Brunox (21. Februar 2007)

longneck die einzig Wahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Februar 2007)

animal edwin! halten schon seit 4 monaten und noch kein stück abgenutzt. mit handschuhen is der griff top und ohne...naja sagen wir ok


----------



## D-StreeT (24. Februar 2007)

Würdet ihr mir die Demolition Team Grips ( Waffel ) empfehlen?

Mag gern weiche, nich so dicke, meine letzten Standardgriffe waren auch weich/dünn und haben nach 6 Monaten erste Anzeichen von Abnutzung gezeigt...


----------



## ><Imperator>< (24. Februar 2007)

Ja die sind ganz gut(hab sie auch) allerdings, finde ich, kann man sie nur mit handschuhen fahren, sonst ist der grip=0


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. Februar 2007)

Kann denn echt nich ma einer sagen ob das mit dem Ohh Ring klar geht? Will mir die evtl. mal kaufen, weil Griffe mit flansch stinken, greif immer an den ganzen Lenker^^


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Februar 2007)

schneid halt den flansch ab...


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. Februar 2007)

Ne ich brauch lange Griffe die bis in die Neigung reingehen...


----------



## mountainlion (25. Februar 2007)

@ Slim_Shady

naja soviel kosten die ja nicht, ich würd einfach mal sagen kauf sie dir und schreib dann hier rein wie du damit zufrieden bist (wenn nicht kannst du sie ja schnell wieder abmontieren weil man sie ja schnell runterrollen kann)
und du kannst jederzeit Ooh ringe nachkaufen und den griff damit länger machen


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Februar 2007)

Fly Ruben sind ziemlich lang glaub ich.... 155mm


----------



## mountainlion (25. Februar 2007)

quatsch red im die Ooh Ringe nicht aus 

ich möchte nemlich wissen wie die so sind


----------



## BruteX23 (25. Februar 2007)

seid ihr bescheuert? die Dichtungsringe kann man zum Dichten, oder zum Faltlandfahren nehmen, aber nicht zum streeten, was soll denn das 

Ihr seid die einzigen, die sowas kaufen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (25. Februar 2007)

was ist den so schlimm daran

außer das sie etwas fester vom griff her sind... aber man hat ja schlißelich noch eine Federgabel


----------



## AerO (25. Februar 2007)

wie bescheuert sind die leute hier eigentlich?


----------



## Domas (25. Februar 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> ...nehmlich...


ich werd ja nicht mehr  




AerO schrieb:


> wie bescheuert sind die leute hier eigentlich?


wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## mountainlion (26. Februar 2007)

um GOTTES WILLEN

sofort an den Pranger mit ihm

und anschließend Teeren und Federn (wenn es diese Verfahren noch geben sollte)

ne mal im ernst, war/ist schon spät wie ich das geschrieben habe und bitte vielmals um Verzeichnung


----------



## AerO (26. Februar 2007)

deine reaktion bestärkt mich nur in meiner meinung.


----------



## Flatpro (26. Februar 2007)

1. das war mittags und 2. heisst es "als"


----------



## mountainlion (26. Februar 2007)

aus diesen Gründen habe ich eigentlich den Satz :"wer RECHTSCHREIBFEHLER findet darf sie behalten" in meine Signatur eingefügt, ist aber jetzt auch nicht wichtig

könntet ihr mal ehrlich sagen was an den Ooh Ring griffen so schlecht sein soll?


----------



## MrFreak (1. November 2007)

ich versteh es auch nochnet so richtig. warum denn nur zum flatland fharen und nicht zum streeten??, versteh ihc nicht...
noch was anderes, es gibt von VELOPLAST ein Griffband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist das vergleichbar mit dem tennis zeug oder wie ??


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2008)

Jetzt grab ich nochmal den Thrad aus:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Griffen. Sie sollten allerdings etwas dicker sein. Ich fahre jetzt welche, die original an einem Haro montiert waren. Diese find ich angenehm zu greifen. Alle Griffe, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, waren mir zu dünn.
Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (9. Februar 2008)

ganz klar die odi longneck oder die taj von primo


----------



## L_AIR (9. Februar 2008)

ich hab zZ die Odyssey Gedda 2, die nutzen sich entsprechend ab, aber sind dick und gemütlich
als nächstes dachte ich an welche mit abknickenden lamellen, die trotzdem bisschen dick sind (DUO Van Homan?)


----------



## l0st (9. Februar 2008)

odi longneck


----------



## MasterOfBMX (9. Februar 2008)

Er will dicke Griffe haben, das sind die Longnecks definitiv nicht. Mal ne Auflistung von Griffen die ich gefahren bin:

-Eastern ID: Sehr *******, waren nach einem Monat durch und man hat ohne Griffe definitiv den besseren Grip als mit der ******** da.
-Demolition Team Waffle: viel zu dick, schlechter Grip und Hart, für Handschuhfahrer die dicke Griffe mögen zu empfehlen
-ODI Longnecks: Sehr zu empfehlen, schön weich und nicht zu dick, fast perfekter Griff

Ich hab mir gestern DUO Van Homan und die Wethepeople Rhombus bestellt.
Falls es jemanden interessiert wie die sind kann ich's ja mal hier reinschreiben...


----------



## L_AIR (9. Februar 2008)

jo mich auf jeden Fall! ^^


----------



## .nOx (9. Februar 2008)

Die Dou habe ich mal bei meinen Freund gefahren, ich fand die auch 1a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!
Die Longneck hab ich mal kurz berührt, fand sie aber nicht so gut. ich glaub ich mag keine lamellen. Deßhalb gefallen mir die primo taj auch nicht.
Allerdings hören sich die Demolition Team Waffle gut an.
Dick, nicht zu weich und mit handschuhen. So in etwa stell ich mir das vor.

Für weitere Erfahrungen oder Tips, bin ich offen


----------



## .nOx (9. Februar 2008)

Die Duo Chris Doyle sind auch geil, schön griffig auch ohne Handschuhe.


----------

